# Sinamics G120 versus S120



## mwissen (20 Juli 2015)

Guten Tag,
ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand in wenigen Worten den Unterschied zwischen den S120 und G120 FU erklären könnte.
Hintergrund: 
Bei uns in der Schule haben wir 4 Laborsysteme mit G120. Da wir aber mindestens 6, eher 8 Systeme verwenden wollen, stehen Neuanschaffungen an. Vielleicht wäre es interessant, weitere Alternativen anbieten zu können.
Des weiteren arbeiten wir daran, Schneider FU als Laborsysteme auszuarbeiten und diese mit den Siemenskomponenten integrativ zu verknüpfen. Zur Zeit haben wir einfache ASM, werden aber künftig auch Servomotoren als Projekte anbieten.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

G120 sind AC Einzelantriebsumrichter ohne Servoregelung.
S120 sind AC/DC modulare Antriebssystem für mehrere Antriebe mit SERVO und VEKTOR Regelung.
Bei einem G120 kannst du immer genau einen Antrieb ansprechen, beim S120 (Ausnahme CU310-2) kannst du mehrer Antriebe an einer ControlUnit abarbeiten.
Desweiteren verfügen G120 in der Regel nicht über eine Geberauswertung sprich Istwerterfassung, eignen sich daher nur bedingt für Potionieraufgaben, beim S120 gibt es ein Fülle an Geberauswertungen die bei der Positionierung verwendet werden können.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

https://w3app.siemens.com/mcms/info...Documentsu20Brochures/E20001-A200-M112-V3.pdf

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mwissen (20 Juli 2015)

genau was ich suchte. Danke.


----------



## Superkater (20 Juli 2015)

Hallo mwissen,

Wenn man ein PM240-2 Leistungsteil hat, kann dort sowohl einen G120 AC/AC daraus machen (CU240E-2 für Asynchronmotoren ohne Geber, CU250S-2 für Asynchronmotoren mit HTL Geber) als auch einen S120 AC/AC mit einer CU310-2 PN oder DP.

Die Kombination PM240-2 mit CU310-2 wäre das beste für euch. Da könnt ihr folgendes damit fast alles ansteuern:
- Vektormodus : ASM mit Geber, ASM ohne Geber
- Servomodus  : Sycnronservos mit Geber (Motor 1FK7 unbedingt mit Drivecliq Schnittstelle), usw.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juli 2015)

Superkater schrieb:


> - Servomodus  : Sycnronservos mit Geber (Motor 1FK7 unbedingt mit Drivecliq Schnittstelle), usw.



Gibt es eigentlich eine logische Erklärung dafür, warum Siemens das auf Ethernet basierende Drivecliq entwickelt und verwendet, und nicht das sonst so propagierte Profinet IRT?
Mir scheint fast das ist Siemens selber zu kompliziert und zu teuer. Die Blöße, das technisch eigentlich bessere Ethercat zu verwenden wollte man sich wohl nicht geben.


----------



## zako (20 Juli 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine logische Erklärung dafür, warum Siemens das auf Ethernet basierende Drivecliq entwickelt und verwendet, und nicht das sonst so propagierte Profinet IRT?
> Mir scheint fast das ist Siemens selber zu kompliziert und zu teuer. Die Blöße, das technisch eigentlich bessere Ethercat zu verwenden wollte man sich wohl nicht geben.



... naja, der Rückwandbus einer SIMATIC muss ja jetzt auch nicht auf Profinet basieren. Der DriveCliQ- Bus ist nun kein typischer Feldbus, sondern dient zum Datenaustausch *innerhalb *eines Antriebsgerät´s.
 Deine Kenntnisse zu  Profinet solltest Du mal aktualisieren.

In den obigen Beiträgen ist evtl. der Eindruck entstanden, dass man für Asynchronmotoren lieber Vectormodus wählt. Wenn es um Dynamik geht, würde ich immer Servo wählen,  eben auch für Asynchronmotoren (bei dyn. Anforderungen hat man normallerweise eh einen Motorgeber).
Ganz interessant für Euch ist der neue Synchronreluktanzmotor. Die Energieeffizienz ist da noch höher als bei IE4- Motoren und preislich konkurenzfähig:
http://www.siemens.com/press/de/pre...ndustries-drives/pr2015020119pdde.htm&content[]=PD

Es gibt noch viele Themen die man hier behandeln könnte, braucht Ihr:
- Taktsynchrone Busanbindung
- Geberlose Regelung von Synchronmotoren (geregelt auch im Stillstand mit dem Spannungpulsinjektionsverfahren), oder auch Fangen ohne Geber
- Leistungsteilparallelschaltung (aber im MW- Bereich seit Ihr wohl nicht unterwegs)
- Vergleich der Anregelzeiten, Drehmomentgenauigkeit, Ausgangsfrequenzen...

Da findet man im Funktionshandbuch einige Info´s.


----------



## Superkater (21 Juli 2015)

Hallo Thomas_v2.1,

da liegt ein Irrtum vor. Der interne Antriebsbus von Siemens (Drivecliq) ist von aussen zwar ein Ethernkabel aber intern eine RS422 Topologie mit Tx+, Tx-, Rx+, Rx- zu einem speziellen ASIC. Der interne Drivecliqbus hat überhaupt nichts mit Ethernet (Ethercat, Profinet) zu tun, das ist ganz was anderes. Drivecliq macht nur den taktsynchroen internen Datenaustausch zwischen den Sinamicskomponenten wie Linemodule, Motormodule, SMx Geberanbindungen zur Control Unit.

Andere Hersteller von Antriebtechnik habe auch interne Bussysteme wie CanBus oder EthernetIP und keiner regt sich darüber auf. Welcher Hersteller kann bitte 3 Geber auf einer Achse taktsycnhron abarbeiten, wie dies Drivecliq kann (macht bei 6 Achsen bitte 18 Geber)?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2015)

Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas_v2.1,
> 
> da liegt ein Irrtum vor. Der interne Antriebsbus von Siemens (Drivecliq) ist von aussen zwar ein Ethernkabel aber intern eine RS422 Topologie mit Tx+, Tx-, Rx+, Rx- zu einem speziellen ASIC. Der interne Drivecliqbus hat überhaupt nichts mit Ethernet (Ethercat, Profinet) zu tun, das ist ganz was anderes.



Hm, also man findet Drivecliq öfters im Zusammenhang mit Ethernet. Darum bin ich ja stutzig geworden.
Beispiel:
http://www.leinelinde.de/Neuheit/Pressemitteilungen/DRIVE-CLiQ/

"DRIVE-CLiQ ist das neue Kommunikationsprotokoll von Siemens für das Motorfeedback in einem SINAMICS-Antriebssystem. Diese Ethernet-basierte Schnittstelle ist für den Anschluss verschiedener Komponenten wie Motoren, Frequenzumrichtern und Drehgebern vorgesehen."

Oder im Buch "Elektrische Antriebstechnik" von Rainer Hagl:
"Häufig werden ETHERNET-basierte Lösungen, welche auf die speziellen Anforderungen von Servoantrieben angepasst wurden, eingesetzt. Dazu zählen z.B. PROFINET, EtherCat, EtherNet/IP und DRIVE-CLiQ".

Von Siemens selber habe ich keine Beschreibung gefunden.


----------



## zako (21 Juli 2015)

Laut der Spezifikation für Profinet V2.3 sind nun Zykluszeiten von 31,25µs möglich - das würde zur Antriebsregelung ausreichen, wie z.B. mittlerweile auch reine SSI- Geber zur feldorientierten Regelung einsetzbar sind (auch da ist das Protokoll schnell genug - anderes Beispiel Endat 2.2).

Allerdings bräuchte man für Profinet einen Master (also ein Steuerung). Der Antrieb selbst bringt diese Eigenschaft nicht mit. 
Für mich bedeutet das: Wenn der Geber zur feldorientierten Regelung einsetzbar ist, dann nehme ich DriveCliQ. Wenn dieser nur als externer Geber eingesetzt wird, dann gibt es zwei Fälle:
1. Fall: Einsatz einer MotionControl Steuerung - z.B. SIMOTION, S7-1500: Dann könnte man gleich die Profinet-Variante des Gebers verwenden. DriveCliQ geht aber auch und Übertragung z.B. per Tel.83.
2. Fall: MotionControl direkt im Antrieb (also Einfachpositionierer, bzw. DCB- Gleichlauffunktionalität(Getriebegleichlauf, Kurvenscheiben, etc.)): Verwendung eines DriveCliQ- Gebers, da Lageregelung direkt im Antrieb.

Außerdem kann man bei DriveCliQ nahezu beliebige Stromreglertakte einstellen, z.B. 35 µs (je nachdem was man so braucht, aufgrund z.B. gewünschter Ausgangsfrequenzen etc.)


----------

